# Ambition - Find Your Signature Sound



## SoundYeti (Feb 23, 2021)

*A NEW LENS FOR BIG PICTURE SOUND*



Ambition inspires new vistas of musical exploration, and you become the sonic pioneer. Explore a panoramic trail to undiscovered and timeless soundscapes, emotion filled pads, evolving textures, anamorphic rhythms, elemental keys, and experimental undertones. 

Advanced Sound Design: The key to Ambition’s drive is dexterity. Elegantly separate, swap, split, merge, detach or bypass any effect or LFO from channel to channel. Complex and multidimensional, this interplay between channels produces extraordinary and expressive harmonic elements. 

Full FX Modulation: Discover your own signature/big picture sound with proprietary LFOs, EQ, compression, distortion, Lo-Fi, saturation, chorus, delay, and 25 custom IR reverbs. Performance X/Y Pads: Add even more vivid colors and tonal dimensions with sculpt, breath and echoes, & Ambition’s distinctive X-Y control performance effects.

Find Your Signature Sound Today - *https://soundyeti.com/ambition/*


----------

